# Best shampoo and conditioner?



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi! My girls are bathed weekly leading up to shows + during show season but if we're not showing, they are only bathed every couple of months. 

We used to use (and love) Isle of Dogs #10 Shampoo but switched cause the gallon is PRICEY ($103) 
We now use #1 All Systems Super Cleaning and Conditioning Shampoo which is much easier on the budget ($30 depending on where you buy it from). I love both but feel the #1 All Systems is easier to scrub into the coat with less foamy results when rinsing. And it rinses soooooo nicely. And the scent is not overwhelming. 

I don't use a conditioner with them. The coats never really need it. 

Alternatively I've used Earthbath on my cats (yay for being CAT SAFE!) and loved their Mango one too.


----------

